# Herfn Minnesota Again



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Folks..Back in Minny for 3 gigs January 12th,13th and 14th.They are having a winter Luau on saturday..Had a great time with Andyman and friend last time..Heres a link to the club were at..http://www.thelodgebar.com/ We will Herf prior to the shows and you can come if you want. Lots of hot girlies for you single dudes out there or umm  dudes out there  I wanna meet some of you guys! Lets Herf!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is a link to the cigar lounge.. Top Notch Joint!!!

http://www.robertssportsbar.com/CigarShop.html


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump..Are there any BOTL's in Minny that Herf?


----------



## RobInMN (Dec 6, 2005)

I would like to. Which day will you be going to Robert's? I could join Fiday evening (pre-show herf??), but Saturday probably got nixed for me when my wife invited her parents up to visit for the weekend. I'm trying to talk her into going to your show at The Lodge Sat night as her parents offered to babysit that night for us to go out to dinner/movie for our anniversary.

-- Rob


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RobInMN said:


> I would like to. Which day will you be going to Robert's? I could join Fiday evening (pre-show herf??), but Saturday probably got nixed for me when my wife invited her parents up to visit for the weekend. I'm trying to talk her into going to your show at The Lodge Sat night as her parents offered to babysit that night for us to go out to dinner/movie for our anniversary.
> 
> -- Rob


Lets do it..Yeah Saturday will be fun..
Friday Night herf at Roberts..
Andy
Rob
Freddy
Whoelse?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> Lets do it..Yeah Saturday will be fun..
> Friday Night herf at Roberts..
> Andy
> Rob
> ...


Good chance I can make it if it's after 6pm. Let me know.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Paul, PM sent


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Herf accomplished. It was great meeting you guys. It was also nice to find a $##%^&^^ Cigar Lounge only 10 miles from me that I didn't even know about.

Stayed and talked with the owner for awhile after you guys went on your gig. nice guy.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Man!!! Was I hungover:al at that Herf..Still had a good time smoken though..Paul is a very cool dude..Funny as $hit with a lot of cool stories..I will post pics later..BTW Paul....You should come to the gig next time...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

The Herf was a good one, and Paul, It was great getting to know you. Thanks for the stories, and the Boli.. 

Hey guys If you ever talk to Paul you have to ask him about the Jewish Lawyers and the Lincoln Dell.. Funny $#!t


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

A pds sighting...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> A pds sighting...


From what I hear it's a rare PDS sighting...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Must have been very cool to herf with Paul. He seems like a man of many stories.....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Indeed he is...and a good fella..


----------

